# Lightweight Mini Camping Trailer



## shadomedia (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I'm in the process of looking for a ultralight, full-size mini camping trailer that you can tow with a smaller vehichle I currently have a Jeep Renegade.

I know about teardrop trailers and pop-up tent trailers, but looking for something like the egg shape style trailers....

Would anyone know of some makes/models available?

I found some options here - the Happier Camper looks awesome but I found it's very expensive...liked the 13' Scamp trailer alot: Mini Camping Trailers - Lightweight Travel Trailers - Savage Camper


----------



## smokybandit (Jan 5, 2017)

With what you have for a tow vehicle stay with single axle travel trailers.


----------



## maridew3 (Sep 21, 2016)

I like The Happier Camper HC1 Trailer, scamp trailers and Meerkat trailer.

I used a Meerkat trailer myself when I was a lot on the road for my private business (http://lalunanatuursteen.nl/). This one was really useful to use. If you need more info, don't hesitate to send a pm. 

Also you can find a lot of info by just Googling it


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

Not full size, but I like the American Dream travel trailer. 
The American Dream Trailer Company | Teardrop Camper Trailers


----------

